# K04 hybrid turbo - anyone done it?



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm looking for more power but not big turbo. A *true* 300 bhp with corresponding torque will do. Turbo Technics will supply the turbo kit. Anyone gone down this route?

Joe


----------



## ricer (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi there i'm also interested in doing this. i assume they take your turbo and rebuild it with different internals so it's like getting your turbo rebuilt but made better?

Whats the average cost of getting a turbo removed and reattached to ones car? Anyone got a rough figure ?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

read a few bits on this over time, and as far as I can tell your better to go with a Garrett or such like as hybrid ko4 doesn't give much power or reliability for the money. I maybe wrong tho


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ricer said:


> Hi there i'm also interested in doing this. i assume they take your turbo and rebuild it with different internals so it's like getting your turbo rebuilt but made better?
> 
> Whats the average cost of getting a turbo removed and reattached to ones car? Anyone got a rough figure ?


I'm buying a new Hybrid K04, and not using my existing one, reworked. Turbo Technics can rebuild and improve your own K04 if you wish.

Some info here: http://www.turbotechnics.com/www/?page_id=120

Joe


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Imo you may aswell stick with stock and say 285bhp, its just not worth it for 300bhp.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Rich196 said:


> read a few bits on this over time, and as far as I can tell your better to go with a Garrett or such like as hybrid ko4 doesn't give much power or reliability for the money. I maybe wrong tho


I don't want to spoil my already superb car (all worthwhile mods having been done). A K04 properly modified along with a corresponding re-tweeked map will give 300 bhp with no worries about internals or transmission. There is a consideration, as you say with regard to value for money/not getting the ultimate with a hybrid K04, but I'm not bothered about that. I've spoilt too many cars by going the extra mile and regretted it: roll:

Don't forget, I wrote a *true *300bhp. A lot of claims about bhp are simply not true and tuners can adjust their rollers to give whatever the customer wants to see IMO.

300bhp along with superb handling and braking will do for me 

Joe


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

gt28rs eliminator kit will probably be a better turbo to go for
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...de=TP&Product_Code=ATP-VVW-164&Category_Code=


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Danny1 said:


> Imo you may aswell stick with stock and say 285bhp, its just not worth it for 300bhp.


I don't believe the 285 bhp quotes! I'm looking for a genuine 300 bhp plus a little.

Joe


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Think Mark (conlechi) had a hybrid fitted.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I think Wak had a CS hybrid fitted for a while

I think it was a very good setup from what I can remember

I presume there can be a huge variation in worthwhile gains depending on the make of the hybrid -some use K06 internals for instance

I think a new manifold would be needed to get the most of a turbo change tho


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Grahamstt said:


> some use K06 internals for instance


Yes the 'stage 4' versions use a high flow K06 billet aluminium lightweight compressor wheel and are good for 340-360bhp, but really need to change the manifold to get real benefits.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTCool said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Imo you may aswell stick with stock and say 285bhp, its just not worth it for 300bhp.
> ...


So why would you believe the 300bhp quote? or the RR you use as they could just adjust it to show you what you want to see? you want it because its a round number?


----------



## pfgascoigne (Apr 7, 2011)

I quite fancy doing this as well, but the problem is, I'm told, is getting a good engine/turbo exhaust manifold.


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

You will need:turbo,manifold,downpipe,injectors and remap and other little bits and bobs. The power you will get will tail off and not hold like a big turbo setup. For what needs chaging in order for you to get optimum performance from a hybrid your better of going down the big turbo route. Knowing that you have 300bhp all the time even if the engine heat soaks is something a big turbo will give you.

Hybrid turbos dont bend rods? A stock K04 will bend rods if the map is too aggressive and that is what most likley will be done in terms of mapping to get you that 300bhp. Remember a K04 is a small turbo even in hybrid form they struggle to flow with the stock manifold.

Just my 2p on the thought. I have also have a few mates that have gone down the hybrid route and when they look back at it they say they should have gone big turbo.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Someone was selling a modified 555 scooby turbo that was fitted to a TT which I read some time ago in a post somewhere!!!


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

muxgt said:


> Someone was selling a modified 555 scooby turbo that was fitted to a TT which I read some time ago in a post somewhere!!!


Oh and bigger turbo spells more lag doesn't it?.


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im running a IHI VF22 which comes on the Subaru Impreza type 22b, Yes there is lag but my rpm has been increased to 7500rpm. The increased rpm makes up for that lag which isnt noticable.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. All taken on board. There's always a lot of different reports when a change of turbo enters the arena. I still can't help thinking that a big turbo conversion is the greater of two evils!! It used to be said "Buy a car that does what you want it to do, out of the box" but we rarely do :roll:

So long as it pulls strongly to 6,500 rpm and is noticeably quicker than I already have maybe that will do. I trust the race mechanic who looks after my car in the areas I don't want to get involved in and he's had a lot of experience with turbo conversions and mapping. I've known him for years and he's a steady character, not prone to take chances.

I'm hoping for the best Christmas present ever.

Joe


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Thanks guys. All taken on board. There's always a lot of different reports when a change of turbo enters the arena. I still can't help thinking that a big turbo conversion is the greater of two evils!! It used to be said "Buy a car that does what you want it to do, out of the box" but we rarely do :roll:
> 
> So long as it pulls strongly to 6,500 rpm and is noticeably quicker than I already have maybe that will do. I trust the race mechanic who looks after my car in the areas I don't want to get involved in and he's had a lot of experience with turbo conversions and mapping. I've known him for years and he's a steady character, not prone to take chances.
> 
> ...


Trust me if all goes well it will be a good Chirstmas present 300bhp 

Im not knocking hybrids as they do perform well, just add it up and see if the cost to power ratio adds up to going big turbo. Going big turbo doesnt mean you go for the biggest one in the market just look at what suits your ambitions thats what I did.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

turbo87 said:


> Im running a IHI VF22 which comes on the Subaru Impreza type 22b, Yes there is lag but my rpm has been increased to 7500rpm. The increased rpm makes up for that lag which isnt noticable.


Hi Turbo87

How did you manage to get it modified to fit?.
What bhp you running and is the car mapped?.

Cheers


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

muxgt said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Im running a IHI VF22 which comes on the Subaru Impreza type 22b, Yes there is lag but my rpm has been increased to 7500rpm. The increased rpm makes up for that lag which isnt noticable.
> ...


Jabbasport kit fitted and mapped by them, 330bhp and it pulls like a train! I had it running on stock rods but uprated them couple of months agot and went for a gas flowed cylinder head with a map to suit the new mods.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

turbo87 said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > turbo87 said:
> ...


Sound like my kind of power 

But what's the cost Inc thanks


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Danny1 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


Good point! The difference is that the turbo will not be standard, as in the reports of 285 bhp, so more likely to be around a true 300bhp, and there are RRs and RRs. I know people who will not get involved in kidology. I think it's quite easy to tell whether a car is quicker than it was, so the actual bhp figure is arbitrary, really. Let's not forget torque is very important. It's perhaps not wise to get into bhp quotes  I'm expecting to have to raise my game by about 200rpm in the lag department, so not like the big turbo where 800 rpm is more likely. In other words the sweet spot for 'instant' launch will come in at slightly higher revs but not excessively so.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

turbo87 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. All taken on board. There's always a lot of different reports when a change of turbo enters the arena. I still can't help thinking that a big turbo conversion is the greater of two evils!! It used to be said "Buy a car that does what you want it to do, out of the box" but we rarely do :roll:
> ...


That's an interesting analogy...a big turbo not working to it's full capacity but giving what I'm after. Have I got that right? So far as cost is concerned I'm more interested in reliabilty and not spoiling the car, than acquiring a more powerful but wayward machine.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Crikey! Is that the time?

Happy days and good night!

Joe


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Come on Joe where are you it's still early.....


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

As someone mentioned, Mark (conlechi) went the hybrid route. His is the only one I know of...I think he might have scraped 300 finally but am fairly sure he ended up needing a new manifold and downpipe (ceramic coated) to get there. If you are going to change the manifold then why stick to a hybrid?

As has also been said there are lots of kits out there that will give a safe 300-325 on stock internals if you have a smooth map. Although I have seen people bragging about 360 ft/lbs of torque from a remapped K04. You look at the torque curve and it is a spike, very aggressive and asking for damage to the internals. My big turbo conversion peaks just over 340 ft/lbs, but it is a fairly wide curve and the car boosts past 7k rpm to make 388 bhp. I have forged rods and race bearings, but what I think was my best decision was uprated valves. You don't want to be running too high rpms with a stock head!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been referring to a company called Turbo Technics in this thread when I meant to say Turbo Dynamics!!

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Save yourself a lot of hassle Joe buy Redscouse s Rs and jump to 400

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Save yourself a lot of hassle Joe buy Redscouse s Rs and jump to 400
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk












Joe


----------



## FinTTq (Sep 23, 2010)

I recently had a K04 hybrid turbo fitted, which was fabricated from the standard K04 turbo in a specialized turbo workshop here in Finland. I decided to go for the K04 hybrid option as it only costed me around 400euros (350 pounds) more than the standard as my old turbo broke. I also upgraded to a pipewerx 3" downpipe and larger injectors. Currently my car is being remapped and I'll have results by next week. I've been looking for a high flow manifold to go with this but haven't found a reliable one yet, does anyone know about the gains achieved if I add that to my setup?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

FinTTq said:


> I recently had a K04 hybrid turbo fitted, which was fabricated from the standard K04 turbo in a specialized turbo workshop here in Finland. I decided to go for the K04 hybrid option as it only costed me around 400euros (350 pounds) more than the standard as my old turbo broke. I also upgraded to a pipewerx 3" downpipe and larger injectors. Currently my car is being remapped and I'll have results by next week. I've been looking for a high flow manifold to go with this but haven't found a reliable one yet, does anyone know about the gains achieved if I add that to my setup?


Looking forward to seeing your remapped results next week. Thanks for the interest. A high flow manifold will certainly improve bhp a lot but beware of anything other than a cast one. I would say the tubular type will be a lot more prone to cracking than a cast one.

Joe


----------



## FinTTq (Sep 23, 2010)

Got my car back already today. Results are 295hp at 5700rpm and torque 400nm (295lb/ft) going from 3000 rpm to 5500rpm then descending. The guy who remapped said more power could of been taken, but as I wanted a safe and reliable remap on stock internals this was the best option. The car feels really good to drive, there is hardly any lag, turbo starts pulling at 2500rpm.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice. Personally I'm interested in some impartial information on this eliminator kit I hear mentioned occasionally: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... Code=VVWTK

The beauty of this kit, and the K04 hybrids, is you can either keep the stock TIP/CP/exhaust mani/DP and/or change them one at a time as funds permit. That latter aspect is particularly appealing, as I can't swallow £2K on parts - plus the turbo! - all in one go. But piece at a time just might sneak under the Mrs' radar. :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Mondo said:


> Nice. Personally I'm interested in some impartial information on this eliminator kit I hear mentioned occasionally: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... Code=VVWTK
> 
> The beauty of this kit, and the K04 hybrids, is you can either keep the stock TIP/CP/exhaust mani/DP and/or change them one at a time as funds permit. That latter aspect is particularly appealing, as I can't swallow £2K on parts - plus the turbo! - all in one go. But piece at a time just might sneak under the Mrs' radar. :wink:


Exactly my way of thinking --- looks tempting as well :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Graham the amount of jobs you have on the go at the moment I would think your better halfs radar must be broken awaiting parts :wink: :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I keep thinking about that - she might just be playing along to keep me happy
I'm just wondering what it is that I'm going to be letting myself in for when it's finished.
:? :?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> I keep thinking about that - she might just be playing along to keep me happy
> I'm just wondering what it is that I'm going to be letting myself in for when it's finished.
> :? :?


That or there is a pair of Manolos in the wardrobe that she's is hoping you havent noticed


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Mondo said:


> Nice. Personally I'm interested in some impartial information on this eliminator kit I hear mentioned occasionally: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... Code=VVWTK
> 
> The beauty of this kit, and the K04 hybrids, is you can either keep the stock TIP/CP/exhaust mani/DP and/or change them one at a time as funds permit. That latter aspect is particularly appealing, as I can't swallow £2K on parts - plus the turbo! - all in one go. But piece at a time just might sneak under the Mrs' radar. :wink:


Kinnel, that looks.like a nice.bit of kit.
Has anyone done it and what we're the results????

Cheers
Liam


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

I have seen a few on here. Search for mk1 eliminator turbo

One link for example
viewtopic.php?t=109128


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

The Godbarber said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Personally I'm interested in some impartial information on this eliminator kit I hear mentioned occasionally: http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mv ... Code=VVWTK
> ...


You'd be hard pressed to find someone that will admit they are happy with the Eliminator and who didn't wish they'd bought a proper kit from the get go. You basically end up with so many compromises even when buying one upgrade at time that you overspend and end up with restricted results.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Diveratt said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > I keep thinking about that - she might just be playing along to keep me happy
> ...


Why would she be hiding a couple of dead Cuban drug dealers in the wardrobe? ??? :wink:


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

CollecTTor said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > Mondo said:
> ...


haha that's the end of that that then.
I might pop in to. Turbo Technics after christmas and see what they can do.
Cheers 
liam


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I think by now there are few (hybrids) out there, including me. Ended up getting a 'baby' hybrid from Dan @ BBT (good price, reasonable performance, part-ex on my stock K04) and that, with some white fairy dust from Zircotec on the hot side, along with a similarly coated zorst mani' from Badger Bill (and WMI) took me to 330bhp. Been solid as ever since.

Even sorted the semi-mysterious slow coolant leak that started soon after I fitted a new (non-OEM) coolant tank years ago. Fecking things leak around the plastic weld join between the two halves of the tank. Grrr... An OEM one from Audi fixed that.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Dan would be good but I had problems getting hold of him so looks like Frankenturbo early in the new year


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Go with turbo dynamics I seen 330/340 bhp from my set up


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just to throw this out there... For the price of a hybrid turbo, you could drop in forged rods (especially if you do the work yourself) [including the obvious mods for running high boost on the stock turbo that i've beaten to death several times] and see similar results with the stock turbo that you would with a hybrid turbo being bottle-necked by the stock rods. Not to mention you would have more room to grow in the future. Food for thought.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree, turbo dynamics turbo was my first choice a while ago but their price is more than a Borg Warner efr which is probably my aim after engine and rest of car fully bedded in.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Grahamstt said:


> I agree, turbo dynamics turbo was my first choice a while ago but their price is more than a Borg Warner efr which is probably my aim after engine and rest of car fully bedded in.


EFR over Garrett GTX? Whats the thinking there Graham ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Been reading/hearing some good things about the GTX series Matt you heading that way ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Been reading/hearing some good things about the GTX series Matt you heading that way ?


Gtx 3071 will be heading my way very soon - plus external wastegate vband manifold


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Although EFR is a larger footprint it allows for integrated BOV and WG to create more space in the bay.
Their blade design is cutting edge as well..ha ha

Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8)

Loads powa :wink:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I can't get my head around Turbo requirements in Motorsport!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Presumably the spool time isn't so much an issue as on the road, as you'll be changing gears as high up the Rev range as possible? So a whacking great turbo isn't a bad thing?

Does that make sense?


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Although EFR is a larger footprint it allows for integrated BOV and WG to create more space in the bay.
> Their blade design is cutting edge as well..ha ha
> 
> Steve


Still would not pick them over the GTX line of turbo Steve. A stroked TT with a GTX-2863r on E85 is my wet dream/TQ monster capable of 500 WHP!!!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> I can't get my head around Turbo requirements in Motorsport!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Presumably the spool time isn't so much an issue as on the road, as you'll be changing gears as high up the Rev range as possible? So a whacking great turbo isn't a bad thing?
> 
> Does that make sense?


You have to enter gearing and displacement into the equation because they are the constants. Most people tend to think that an extra downshift here and there is all that it takes to bring a large turbo into its powerband in motorsport. But, untill you have to actually do it with a small displacement motor like the 1.8t, you'll never really comprehend how taxing it could be to what you put on the clock. Big racing teams in professional series usually use different turbo sizes to tailor to the need of each track -- but for us doing it at an amateur level, we have to pick an all-around turbo that will hold its own on all type of courses. Therefore the mid-size snail that can get spooled decently (displacement) but still give enough HP in the top end, is usually the smartest choice.

Taking the popular Garrett turbo line as an example, the biggest turbo I would dare use on our 1.8 for track use is the GTX2867r. Sure, you can get more power out of larger turbos, but basically you turn the car into a big-circuit/front-straight machine that will be pathetic in the infield of any small and technical track. Trust me, being off-boost on corner exits is not fun, and can make you hate forced induction altogether (don't ask me how I know). :wink:


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree with Max;i think the best option for street-track use is gtx2867r and my personal choice .This is what my tuner done with a engine with standard pistons,exhaust valves,springs and cams.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, turbo dynamics turbo was my first choice a while ago but their price is more than a Borg Warner efr which is probably my aim after engine and rest of car fully bedded in.
> ...


I'm still open minded Matt, GTX was an alternative but my car will be a daily driver to some extent. Spool time and being a neat package were the thoughts that swayed my mind. 
Owens HTA was the other option that had me thinking. 
I have two friends who use Owens and speak really highly of them, one has a Hyabusa drag bike and the other races a Starion so there's a wide range of experience to be had.
Some good results from GTX 2867r on lcr forum 
If I get the car up and running with a hybrid for now I will have plenty of time to be persuaded either way, who knows I may come away from the Autosport show with some kind of deal :wink:


----------

